# well heres my 1 attempt at apple wood cold smoked bacon



## slydog (Mar 11, 2012)

im having  problem with computer im not very good with them


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2012)

It looks awesome great color


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 11, 2012)

You might have a problem with the computer but you make some great looking bacon!


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 11, 2012)

Man that looks nice!


----------



## ellymae (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks good from where I am sitting! How'd it taste?


----------



## slydog (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Ellaymae it tasted great,  the wife really enjoyed it and she  not a bacon fan


----------



## slydog (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks harely


----------



## slydog (Mar 12, 2012)

ty jalan


----------



## venture (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2012)

The bacon looks fantastic! Got any sliced shots?


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2012)

Great looking color on it!


----------



## elkmaster101 (Mar 12, 2012)

question? you don't cook the bacon out do you? i just did an 8 hour smoke and never got it aboce 105 deg.

then popped it into the freezer chilled it down so i could sclice it up and ended up  with 9 1lb packages.

i did the same thing to my hams ,8 hours cold smoke, forgot to mention at 4 hours into my bacon & hams  i tossed in 6 turkies

at the end of the 8 hours i pulled the bacon  , cranked up the heat slowly for 4 more hours and cuked out hte hams adn turkies

didthink and bout shooting pictures of the bacon  but i did with the ham, it was a first for me.


----------



## ice daddy (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice.  Oh well, another to add to the to do list.  It just keeps on growing.


----------



## slydog (Mar 12, 2012)

thats a nice looking ham....no i cold smoked it for about 10 hrs never went above 85


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2012)

Dog, evening.... You sure have the bacon figured out.... mighty fine lookin'.....  Dave


----------



## slydog (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks dave it sure does taste good too, going to pick another one up  looks like rain for awhile so i cant golf


----------

